# Tetanus antitoxin.



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

since I have more kids on the way and if I get any bucks I'm going to band them this time instead of taking them to the vets. So what is the dosage of tetanus antitoxin. tractor supply here has finally has it in stock so I'm going to stock up. 
Thank you very much
Rhoda


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

If memory serves, it is 2 cc's. It should say on the bottle, too. I should have added it is given SQ - sorry for the oversight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I too believe it's 2cc


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..2 cc : )


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

And the 2 cc's have it


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

thank you all 
Rhoda


----------

